# Nursing in Gran Canaria



## Lyla87 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi everyone

I'm new to this forum but I shall probably become a regular over the coming months! I work in the uk as a qualified staff nurse. I've visited Gran Canaria a number of times, the most recent being over New Year. I know that this is where I want to be. Does anyone here have any knowledge on the Spanish hospital system or does anyone here work as a nurse?? I can speak fairly good Spanish and have enrolled to do an advanced course in anticipation of a possible move in the future. Many thanks in advance


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Lyla87 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new to this forum but I shall probably become a regular over the coming months! I work in the uk as a qualified staff nurse. I've visited Gran Canaria a number of times, the most recent being over New Year. I know that this is where I want to be. Does anyone here have any knowledge on the Spanish hospital system or does anyone here work as a nurse?? I can speak fairly good Spanish and have enrolled to do an advanced course in anticipation of a possible move in the future. Many thanks in advance


Its perfectly possible to transfer your qualifications to Spain but its a long drawn out and potentially expensive process. I know a nurse, a midwife, and 2 doctors who all now practice in Spain, 3 of them are in the private sector, and one doctor works within the Spanish state health care system.

Well done on the Spanish, really its essential unless you want to work for a private english practice. 

You would really need the help of a good Gestor or Abogado in getting your qualifications transfered, I am sure someone on here can recommend one in that area.


----------

